# Stayed overnight at Cite Europe last night.



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We had an early tunnel crossing this morning so wanted to stay close to Calais.We popped in to Wissant on the way,but it was full up,so decided to go on to Cite Europe.
It was`nt long before the Immigrants started walking round in twos,looking under and around the motorhomes.I chased two of them off as they were looking under the motorhome next to us.
We decided to stay as there were at least a dozen other motorhomes over nighting ,so we thought safety in numbers.And we didnt see anymore after 11 o`clock last night.
All in all we had a good nights sleep, and caught the tunnel ok.So we will stay there again as we always have done, as long as there are others there too.
Jo


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I have stayed at CTE maybe a dozen times and its always been peaceful but for the time being I am stopping further back at Baie de Somme. When I got to Euro tunnel pet check in 1 week ago there were illegals wandering around the car park at 0800 I told the staff who called the police who arrived in less than a minute but this is still unacceptable as there is an obvious weak point in their security.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry Guy's, but I can certainly think of much nicer places to stay.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Escalles, on the hill for one. Cheap, free wifi and safe, and 15 mins to the Shuttle.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Grath said:


> Sorry Guy's, but I can certainly think of much nicer places to stay.


Yes I know, but was a convenience thing.
Jo


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Blobsta said:


> Escalles, on the hill for one. Cheap, free wifi and safe, and 15 mins to the Shuttle.


Now you tell me.
Jo


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Grath said:


> Sorry Guy's, but I can certainly think of much nicer places to stay.


This. With bells on.

Cite de Europe is a **** hole.

Like lots of Calais sadly. Thank the scum that have invaded it.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We came back from a week in Belgium and Holland on Saturday and stayed just across the border at a great aire in Lombardsijde just under an hour away.

Just outside Calais saw a lorry pulled over and surrounded by 3 vans worth of police with 10 or so characters being hauled out of the back of the vehicle! Then as we waited at Calais, pretty well every vehicle was searched by immigration officers.

Certainly looks like the authorities are keeping one step ahead at the moment


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> Escalles, on the hill for one. Cheap, free wifi and safe, and 15 mins to the Shuttle.


Can you give info. on this please. Is it a campite or an aire?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My vote also goes for Camping Les Erables at Escalles.

A lovely spot, grab a pitch on top of the hill next to the road and, on a clear day, watch the ferries leaving Dover :lol: 

Cheap as frites


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Must agree with tonyt great spot to stay.

steve & ann ____________ teensvan


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Another big thumbs-up for Camping les Erables.

View over the channel shown in the lower photo on this page in our blog:

Motorcaravan meanderings


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I reckon Wissant is extra busy right now because of all the trouble. When we were there last Sunday it was full by 3pm. If you get on the back row where there are a few small bays its ok though and I liked Wissant. Lovely Frites!

If its dry, just around the corner 1 mile from Wissant is a private aire on grass for €5. We spent one night there but I was worried about getting stuck so moved down to Wissant. Nobody came for the money though on the private aire.

Another quite nice private one with sea views at Ambletuese. Not been there long but its getting popular now. again its on grass though.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We also use Wissant, depending on where we have come from.
Other favourites are Grand Fort Phillipe (no facilities) and Petit Fort Phillipe. (also no facilities) These are located at the river mouth along from Gravelines.
Great takeaway at Grand Fort Phillipe and the portions are gigantic 
We don't like Gravelines as the ground is that red stuff which when wet, it gets carried in to your van by your feet. We do use the bourne.


----------



## Quintana (Oct 28, 2014)

barryd said:


> If its dry, just around the corner 1 mile from Wissant is a private aire on grass for €5. We spent one night there but I was worried about getting stuck so moved down to Wissant. Nobody came for the money though on the private aire.


The sign at 'Le Fond du Sombre' says to pay at the Tardinghen aire as it's one of 3 aires run by the same people. I must admit that we didn't pay either as we were all set up on levelling blocks before we read the noticeboard..


----------

